# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Reef de um principiante (q agradece comentários e sugestões)

## JoaoVCSilva

Boas, olá a todos,

Começo por me apresentar João 37 anos, sempre gostei do hobby, tive alguns aquários de água doce e à alguns anos montei um de agua salgada. Cometi alguns erros, mas quero acreditar que aprendi alguma coisa no processo. :Smile: 

Decidi voltar, mas desta vez quero fazer as coisas com mais calma e bem feitas ! não quero com isto dizer que é tudo em grande (não estamos em altura de grandes devaneios) mas estou a tentar encontrar um equilibrio entre qualidade e preço, ou seja investir no obrigatório e no básico (Osmose, SUMP, filtragem, etc.) para um sistema saudável e o resto (vivos) vai dependendo do orçamento. Como disse, desta vez quero fazer com calma e sem muitos riscos, não é fácil, a vontade de querer ver coisas a mexer no aquário é grande, mas não quero cometer os mesmos erros da 1ª vez. 

O projecto é simples ~ 80 lts (total com SUMP ~105 lts) num cubo de 45cm, gostava de ter alguns corais (moles de inicio e depois o q o aquário suportar) e alguns peixes para dar alguma dinâmica e cor.   

Uma vez apresentado o executante e o projecto passo a apresentar o setup e gosta de ouvir algumas opiniões, comentários e sugestões dos experts  :Wink:  

 - Aquário: cubo 45x45x45 ~80 lts
 - SUMP: aquario ~40 lts (capacidade max)
 - Escumador: Mini Aquarium Protein Skimmer Separator Pump 300L/H (até 95 lts.  acho q aqui cometi um erro de casting)
 - 4,5 Kg rocha viva no aquário
 - 5,5 KG rocha "morta" (foi viva no aquário antigo)  na SUMP
 - 8 Kg de areia
 - bomba de retorno 1350 l/h (max) à altura de 1 mt (elevação SUMP/aquário) 800 l/h
 - Iluminação 96 LED (80 brancos e 16 azuis) em 2 suportes (ainda só está 1 montado) embora a qualidade dos brancos seja fraca 7000K vou tentar compensar com a quantidade (não sei se será assim tão linear) 
 - Wave maker 3000L/H
 - Agua : de osmose com "sal Reef Crystals"

O aquário tem 5 dias, seguem algumas fotos:

Aproveito para perguntar se alguém me consegue ajudar a identificar o "animal" que está na rocha do topo, já vinha com a rocha viva que comprei a um particular e não sei se tive bónus em forma de coral, ou se comprei uma praga  :Smile: 

WP_000756.jpgWP_000754.jpgWP_000752.jpgWP_000750.jpg

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Bem vindo João

O "animal" que tens na rocha são corais, aparentemente zoanthus, é ver se os mesmo se safam  :Wink: 

A meu ver e que tu já reparas-te tens um enorme erro a nível de escumador. Isso é mesmo muito fraco, deverias ter comprado um Bubble Magus Nac 5 por exemplo (preço qualidade são muito bons)

De resto parece-me tudo OK, é deixar o aquário clicar e com calma ir adicionando as coisas, não comento sobre a luz pois não tenho experiência com esse tipo de iluminação.

----------


## JoaoVCSilva

Boas Nuno,

Obrigado pelo feedback  :Wink: 

Sobre os "zoanthus" acho que não se vão safar ... alguns estão a ficar esverdeados e a "dissolverem-se" na água ...  Não sei se é melhor remover (os esverdeados) ou deixa-los para ajudar na criação de amónia (na esperança que ajude no ciclo).

Quanto ao escumador, vou colocar mais um antigo (do setup antigo) a ar (madeira difusora) e apoiar com trocas de água frequentes !

Aproveito para questionar quando devo colocar o(s) escumador(es) a funcionar e eventualmente carvão activo ?

Abraço,

João

----------


## João Seguro

O escumador, como foi aconselhado mete apenas 1 e como deve ser... Atamancar só traz problemas... Deves meter já o escumador para retirar toda a porcaria que tenhas no aquário e na minha opinião se estão a morrer tira isso daí. 

Boa sorte com a montagem  :Wink:

----------

